# 9 months and pacing



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Clyde is 9 months and our training classes have stopped due to COVID. Still trying to practice a bit but I've noticed he's pacing rather than gaiting. Tried speeding up, slowing down... but he still wants to move like a giraffe!

Any ideas of how to change this before we can actually have shows again? (Picture taken today, to get your attention ;-))


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

My handler, when she moves out with Scarlet, pulls straight up on the lead as they take that first step, and it seems to do the trick. With Scarlet, pacing is just laziness.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Also watch this Eric Salas video on YouTube


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> Also watch this Eric Salas video on YouTube


Thank you so much.. both your posts are really helpful. Will be trying this tomorrow.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

You can also do a small circle and then take off. Lots of things to try!


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

dogfaeries said:


> You can also do a small circle and then take off. Lots of things to try!


Will try that! I'm working on "perch" with him too as he doesn't know he has back legs yet ;-)


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

Amshru said:


> Clyde is 9 months and our training classes have stopped due to COVID. Still trying to practice a bit but I've noticed he's pacing rather than gaiting. Tried speeding up, slowing down... but he still wants to move like a giraffe!
> 
> Any ideas of how to change this before we can actually have shows again? (Picture taken today, to get your attention ;-))
> 
> View attachment 564646


He’s a beautiful dog. Colors are rich.

Continued success w him.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Damicodric said:


> He’s a beautiful dog. Colors are rich.
> 
> Continued success w him.


Thank you! If I can just figure out this pacing problem, he's in with a good chance, I think.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Damicodric said:


> He’s a beautiful dog. Colors are rich.
> 
> Continued success w him.


Thank you


----------

